# Nero Burning Slow



## footsal (Aug 6, 2007)

My PC now takes 1hour to burn a dvd
Used to be 20 mins

Could there be a program making it slow now?

any idea's


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

One easy thing to try is to defrag your hard drive before you burn. My burning times were improved when when I did that and I get less burn failures.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Could also be that your drive went to PIO mode. It needs to be in DMA mode. Try this:
*To ensure your drives are operating in DMA mode: (1) Control Panel, (2) System, (3) Goto the Hardware Tab, (4) Device Manager, (5) IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers, (6) Right Click on Primary IDE Channel --> Properties, (7) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK,(8) Right Click on Seconady IDE Channel --> Properties, (9) Goto the Advanced Settings Tab, Make sure both drop down boxes say 'DMA if Available', Click OK, (10) Reboot.*
Good luck!


----------



## Deadbob (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm having same problem as footsal - over an hour to burn a DVD - drive is set to DMA if applicable but same result. TIA


----------



## footsal (Aug 6, 2007)

Both say "DMA if available"

Might be time for a formatt?


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

what does it say under "dma if available", that will show u what exactly the mode is.


----------



## footsal (Aug 6, 2007)

I have two hard drives first hard drive says "ULTRA DMA MODE 5".
2nd hard drive says "PIO MODE"


----------



## footsal (Aug 6, 2007)

This is what my two hard drives show me.

Primary IDE Channel
Device 0
Device type
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "ULTR DMA MODE 5"

Device 1
Device type
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "Not Applicable"

Primary IDE Channel
Device 0
Device type
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "PIO mode"

Device 1
Device type
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "Not applicable"

Secondary IDE Channel
Device 0
Device type "Auto detection"
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "Not Applicable"

Device 1
Device type
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "Altra DMA Mode 5"


Secondary IDE Channel
Device 0
Device type "Auto detection"
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "Not Applicable"

Device 1
Device type "Auto Detection"
Transfer mode "DMA if available"
Current transfer mode "Not Applicable"


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Try this app.

http://www.hdtune.com/

It will quickly tell you if your DMA settings are *Active *and you can do a couple of Benckmark tests to check the speeds.


----------



## footsal (Aug 6, 2007)

Found the problem
It was my dvd burner in PIO mode
So i just re-installed it
I think it's fixed the problem.

Thanks for your help


----------

